# What do you all think of Natural Balance Limited Ingredient: Sweet Potato & Fish?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My old mixed breed, Hannah and Chalumeau have been eating the DVP Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish for a few years. They've done really well on it and have had no problem with "eh" - they seem to love the taste... However, as of about 3 weeks ago, I've been delving into feeding raw (finally) I've been interested in pursing raw feeding for about 3 years, but haven't been able to find a source of affordable raw meat in North Dakota. I've found such a source in Minnesota (about 6 hours one way) and have been stocking up on frozen raw every time I visit there. I bought a new (used) freezer and hope to get into a routine and have enough stockpiled to get me through several months before I have to get more.

I'll always have the NB on hand for when I go out of town and hubby has to tend to the dogs - he's not keen on putting together raw meals, so he'll feed them kibble if I'm gone... Lucy gets Fromm Salmon Tunalini and Juliet gets Wellness Core Reduced Fat when they get kibble...

Hope this helps!

Barb


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It appears most of the kibbles are coming out with the "limited ingredient" including Acana, Wellness, etc. so you should have lots to choose from. I have only experienced the Wellness Simple (I think that's what it is called) and it was great. Noticed that Acana (also makes Orijen) has some limited ingredient products, but currently Sunny does well on the Acana fish kibble. Good luck.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought about switching to Acana not long ago, since it is pretty quality but the price difference between that and Orijen was not really that much, so I thought it might be a bit silly... I think foods have changed a lot since the last time I actually did research on them. It seems like everyone is coming out with a "holistic" grain free formula, and I am having a bit of trouble determining which ones are quality and which ones are just grain free versions of crappy food!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I switched Tonka to the NB LIDs last fall. I was hoping his weepy eyes were due to a chicken allergy. It seems to have helped a bit with the eyes but mostly he loves the food! 

He now gets the Lamb and Brown Rice kibble . . 'coz it's the least expensive.  But I mix in a 1/4 can of wet. And the wet can be Venison, Wild Boar, Rabbit, Bison, Fish, Duck, or whatever. 

It changes up the taste/smell of every meal just enuf that he's eating better than he ever has. *touch wood... lol*

Oh... and my lanky/slim/skinny guy is gradually gaining weight on it!


----------



## Mick (Sep 7, 2012)

We adopted our poodle at 11 mos. At the time she was fed Eukanuba chicken for puppies and was very skinny. We transitioned her to Innova Chicken and Turkey, to exclude corn, etc. fillers. She loved it, plus I add couple of tbs. of home cooked vegetables with brown rice to each feeding and no canned food. At 2.5 yrs. she developed interdigital furunculosis on both front paws. It's been few months battle but she is finally getting on the mend. Vet's input is that besides her being a compulsive licker (she licks her paws & bites her nails, and licks everything toys, our hands, blanket) she most likely has allergy. So we first eliminated grain by switching her to Innova Prime Grain Free Chicken & Turkey and now are transitioning from poultry to fish, Innova Prime Grain Free Salmon & Herring. I considered NB Limited Ingredients diet, but after comparing the ingredients (NB limited ingredient has fish and fish meal and then vitamins, minerals and chemical compounds) and reading up on both diets on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor we decided to go with Innova. Price wise they are comparable (Innova is cheaper than Orajen or Acana), but ingredients wise Innova looks better than NB. I am aware of P&G buying Innova, but so far the change in the ingredients is for the better not worse. Sasha loves fish kibbles and of course she is getting my own formula of home cooked veggies +brown rice. Since we just started the transition to fish, I'll report later on how she is doing.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My dogs love it. I switch around , but it is on my list of foods to buy.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

The food itself doesn't look too bad to me, but, I personally won't buy natural balance products, or any brands that have been involved with recalls. Natural balance has been involved in a few recalls, and it is not worth the risk for me. I currently feed my Aussie Acana, which he has done well on. I used to do Orijin with him but felt it was too rich as he got older. Keep in mind, price wise on those foods, it isn't so bad if you sign up for one of those card thingys where it gets marked down every time you buy, then eventually get a free bag. Our poodle puppy is homemade raw fed (gradually going to switch our Aussie too) and it really does just seem right. Nothing more natural than a dog chewing on a piece of real meat!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't give the fish flavors because I don't like the smell of their breath when eating fish based foods.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

We used to feed this and now feed Nature's Domain (very similar). Both are well liked and well tolerated, even on sensitive tummies. Ginger and Angel maintain good body weights on these foods. I also supplement with fresh cooked foods, raw veggies and fruit, and plenty of healthy treats.

We don't do chicken, beef, wheat, soy and corn because I'm not sure what they're allergic to and allergy testing is expensive for likely inconclusive results.

And they both love the Nature's Balance wet foods. The new wild boar flavor is really stinky with a smoky, meaty smell. I think it's one of their favorites.

Most brands and formulas are going to have recalls from time to time. At least they're checking for these things. I do hope that Diamond has improved their sanitation practices.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine love Nutro Natural Choice "Sensitive Skin and Stomach Adult Venison Meal and Whole Brown Rice Formula" I also feed the Nutro Natural Chioce Brand, Lamb, Fish and Turkey to change things up. Sasha has allergies and she loves the venison. I call her my little deer stalker.


----------

